# MY SPACE - Sin of Silence



## reco46 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just a quick note: WE are a metal band playing in and around Kitchener and T.O.
WE need a lead singer capable of screemo. We do originals and some covers Lamb of god - Killswitch Engage.

Our bass player currently sings but he wishes to just play. Next gig is The Reverb in T.O. and then K-W METALFEST on the long weekend. Check out our sight for contact info if you consider yourself a singer!


----------

